# Pt decides they dont want to be treated anymore.



## willyum (Oct 3, 2009)

While transporting a mid 50's male patient to the hospital, he states that he's changed his mind and wants to go home (he lives alone in a house). He says "either take me home or drop me off here." Its only 10 minutes from his house to the hospital and you are halfway there. Its not a psych patient, just a chest pain that subsided after O2, aspirin, and nitro. EKG shows slight sinus tach, BP is normal. You explain the dangers of not going to hospital, that it could potentially be something serious, but he still wants to go home. Are you allowed to take him home?


----------



## rescue99 (Oct 3, 2009)

willyum said:


> While transporting a mid 50's male patient to the hospital, he states that he's changed his mind and wants to go home (he lives alone in a house). He says "either take me home or drop me off here." Its only 10 minutes from his house to the hospital and you are halfway there. Its not a psych patient, just a chest pain that subsided after O2, aspirin, and nitro. EKG shows slight sinus tach, BP is normal. You explain the dangers of not going to hospital, that it could potentially be something serious, but he still wants to go home. Are you allowed to take him home?



Yes, the patient can refuse but...big but....Contact Med Control must be contacted before releasing the gentleman to his own care. Doc has a final say so and may deny his S/R. I've had a handfull both ways.


----------



## enjoynz (Oct 3, 2009)

I assume your patient report forms (I can't remember what you call them in the States sorry),
have a column for the pt to sign that they don't want medical assistance or transporting to hospital?
You can't force any patient that is in the right state of mind,coherent and not ETOH, to do something they do not want to do. 
You can STRONGLY advise them of the dangers,
should they not which to seek medical care or treatment at the hospital or doctor's. (Your butt covering!).
But in the end it is up to the patient to decide what they want to do.
As frastracting as that is at times, when you have their better interests at heart.

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## cruzJD (Oct 3, 2009)

We run in to this a few times a year.  Our protocol says once in rout with a PT you must take the PT to the destination or a closer receiving agency (I read this a morgue or a hospital).

I have picked up a few and had them decline treatment part way to the hospital.  I do a full medical assessment, call med control, and have them sign the paperwork.  We turn off the lights and drop them off at the ER bay.  We continue BP, pulse, and respiration till they are out of our rig.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 3, 2009)

We have that happen about 3-4 times a year around here.  Most of the time, we can talk them into going to the hospital because if we stop and let them out, they're usually 30 miles from the nearest house or civilization and cell coverage is non-existent.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 3, 2009)

they go to the hospital and they can refuse there.


----------

